# USAR training in Germany



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Some video of simple training I shot on Wednesday. I finally got to see what search and rescue was suppose to look like. Not the pretend stuff they do around my way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ygTRtS85s&feature=player_detailpage

excuse my narration it is how I keep notes


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I don't understand your remark. That's pretty basic urban searching...even here in the U.S.

Jim


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I kind of had the same impression. There really was not much of anything to see here.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess that leads to the question of how bad are the groups around Will and where are you? 

This looks like basic training, though I have to say, in general, we try to direct the dogs less and let them work.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

...and are they disaster groups...

the vast majority of SAR groups are wilderness and most of those know not to do what they have not trained for though nothing I saw there would be out of the realm of a wilderness group's capabilities.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Some video of simple training I shot on Wednesday.


I did say simple training right?

I am sorry to have been obnoxious. The group from my area Savannah/Hilton Head has come down to train with us at the PD. We put there dogs on the simple USPCA box field and the dogs could not indicate. I have hidden for them in a the woods by our trainining field down a straight 100 yard clear path only to have the handler find me before the dog.

I have not said that every group is this way just the one in my area.

I am sure that your groups train hard and know what you are doing.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

A lot of groups start out training with nothing but good intentions and a few books. I've yet to find a book that could teach a dog handler the timing and skills they really need. 
Perhaps you could diplomatically suggest the local team get national certifications as most state emergency managements are going that route to get Dept. of Homeland Security dollars. Training towards recognized national standards should either wash out the weak or force them to get solid training and goals to work towards.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

ohhhhh......you would not mean THIS group would you.....?

http://www.usark9.org/index.html


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

yes that is the one.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No comment other than

That team is NOT a USAR team; it just uses the USAR name in its team name.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Just reading through their website is an _interesting _read.

As for training in Germany. There are some great people I'd love to work with. And the training sites are phenomenal, we can only dream having sites like that over here.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Expierienced people in LE should have the right to pull the rug out from under crap "SAR" teams!
Unfortunately the blind pig gets recognized also!
National or at the very least State cert should be a requirement.


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

The doghandler is Dutch.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Just reading through their website is an _interesting _read.
> 
> As for training in Germany. There are some great people I'd love to work with. And the training sites are phenomenal, we can only dream having sites like that over here.


You should come visit us in CT. We have some great training sites.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Expierienced people in LE should have the right to pull the rug out from under crap "SAR" teams!
> Unfortunately the blind pig gets recognized also!
> National or at the very least State cert should be a requirement.


And it gets more complicated when the lines of "ownership" for SAR are blurred at the government side of things, let alone bickering between civilian teams.

Someplaces SAR is the domain of the sherriff, others fire, others Emergency Management and even statewide departmental turf wars.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Just reading through their website is an _interesting _read.
> 
> As for training in Germany. There are some great people I'd love to work with. And the training sites are phenomenal, we can only dream having sites like that over here.


You might like NJ's site...if you arent a little bit impressed, I want to go to Germany!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Even South Carolina has a pretty impressive site - because it is housed at the state fire academy. Don't know how the SUSAR team is doing though - I had heard funds were being cut - I don't think they have actually had any/many calls. I know when we were there they had added a signifiant rubble pile with tunnels and mazes


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

jan reuvekamp said:


> The doghandler is Dutch.[/QUOT
> 
> Handler from Rotterdam and the instructor from Nunspeet.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Even South Carolina has a pretty impressive site - because it is housed at the state fire academy. Don't know how the SUSAR team is doing though - I had heard funds were being cut - I don't think they have actually had any/many calls. I know when we were there they had added a signifiant rubble pile with tunnels and mazes


the REAL & OFFICIAL SC USAR TEAM's website is right here http://www.sctf1.sc.gov/ to answer all and any questions that might be directed towards it.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, I believe there are some great training sites in the US, just not anywhere near us. LOL
We don't even have our own training premises, we are literally traveling from site to site, from fire department to fire department, in the county... kind of sad, huh?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I cannot get the SUSAR internal link to work.
I do not see any deployments other than 2005 Katrina and I am pretty sure there were no dog folks with that group then though some of the STARR folks went.

They"invited" us but we felt Katrina was way out of our league and declined - and from what I have hear it WAS out of the league of a lot of self-deployed wilderness dog teams. I spent Katrina with a 5 inch plate in my ankle anyway  thanks to a tracking line about a month earlier.

Yes yes yes Hilton Head just appropriated the name that is all. The leader was, I believe, a firefighter on Long Island.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't get why people make it a contest which disaster they've been at. It's almost like a prestige thing just so they can say "I was at the twin towers." ... "Oh, but I was at the twin towers AND Katrina and let's not forget Haiti..."

If it's out of league, it's out of league. I sure as heck won't self-deploy if I can't do it physically, mentally and if my dog is not ready.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I cannot get the SUSAR internal link to work.
> I do not see any deployments other than 2005 Katrina and I am pretty sure there were no dog folks with that group then though some of the STARR folks went.
> 
> They"invited" us but we felt Katrina was way out of our league and declined - and from what I have hear it WAS out of the league of a lot of self-deployed wilderness dog teams. I spent Katrina with a 5 inch plate in my ankle anyway  thanks to a tracking line about a month earlier.
> ...


whats the fire fighters name on long island and what department?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> whats the fire fighters name on long island and what department?


Harry, it used to be on the web page. I don't know- We don't ever interact with them other than meeting them in 2005 on a search (where we were called in as mutual aid) and at a statewide meeting of various SAR teams we organized.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> I don't get why people make it a contest which disaster they've been at. It's almost like a prestige thing just so they can say "I was at the twin towers." ... "Oh, but I was at the twin towers AND Katrina and let's not forget Haiti..."
> 
> If it's out of league, it's out of league. I sure as heck won't self-deploy if I can't do it physically, mentally and if my dog is not ready.


It bothers me more the "How many finds" contest. A work well done is a work well done and you may be deployed were there was no victim, it doesn't make you a better or a worst searcher that those who made a find.


----------

